
First Live Hologram Call Between Seoul and New Jersey on a 5G Network - dmmalam
http://www.patentlyapple.com/patently-apple/2017/04/today-the-worlds-first-live-hologram-phone-call-was-made-between-seoul-and-new-jersey-on-a-5g-network.html#more
======
atroll
this is interesting, but when you see that this companies charge 100$ for a
2gb data plan it makes you backup

